# Sorry to be leaving



## AZ Grandma (May 6, 2015)

I have been a member for some years and have weathered the changes as best I could. 
The latest change however, has been more than I can bear. I.e.: leaving off the place of residence.
For me, part of the fun of the forum was to see where the comment was coming from, thereby getting an inkling as to the mindset.
To have abrupt changes at the whim of whoever, has gotten to be too much.
So it is with a heavy heart I say, adios, tata, so long , been fun while it lasted.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

WOW I didn't notice leaving off the place of residence. Going to look at mine now. Mine is there St Petersburg FL . I don't think its administration but us.


----------



## HMQ (Jun 1, 2015)

You can just leave without announcing it.


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

Do you think missing all the fun and knowledge is worth leaving?


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

AZ Grandma said:


> I have been a member for some years and have weathered the changes as best I could.
> The latest change however, has been more than I can bear. I.e.: leaving off the place of residence.
> For me, part of the fun of the forum was to see where the comment was coming from, thereby getting an inkling as to the mindset.
> To have abrupt changes at the whim of whoever, has gotten to be too much.
> So it is with a heavy heart I say, adios, tata, so long , been fun while it lasted.


Go to your Profile and fill in the information. Yours has (in hiding)

If you fill it in, it will appear. Here is another person's (from a post) Joined: Apr 21, 2013 Posts: 365 Loc: Melbourne Fl


----------



## AZ Grandma (May 6, 2015)

How else they gonna know that they're doing something wrong?


----------



## HMQ (Jun 1, 2015)

Marge St Pete said:


> WOW I didn't notice leaving off the place of residence. Going to look at mine now.


 I see your location at St. Petersburg 
Do not see location for OP
I do not post my location.

All of this is irrelevant the OP is leaving. Or so she says....


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

AZ Grandma said:


> I have been a member for some years and have weathered the changes as best I could.
> The latest change however, has been more than I can bear. I.e.: leaving off the place of residence.
> For me, part of the fun of the forum was to see where the comment was coming from, thereby getting an inkling as to the mindset.
> To have abrupt changes at the whim of whoever, has gotten to be too much.
> So it is with a heavy heart I say, adios, tata, so long , been fun while it lasted.


You have to be singed in to see the locations. Sorry you have chosen to leave. I hope you have shared with the admin why you are leaving.


----------



## HMQ (Jun 1, 2015)

AZ Grandma said:


> How else they gonna know that they're doing something wrong?


I thought you left? You made your big announcement.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

AZ Grandma said:


> How else they gonna know that they're doing something wrong?


Excuse me, but those who choose not to reveal where they live is not wrong. It may be a matter of personal safety, or simply that they overlooked it.

There are plenty who do reveal where they are from, but if you want to leave, so be it.


----------



## HMQ (Jun 1, 2015)

AZ Grandma said:


> How else they gonna know that they're doing something wrong?


1. You said you were leaving but here you are.
2.Who is doing something wrong? 
3. What is the " wrong" they are doing?


----------



## lizzie91001 (Aug 14, 2016)

Are you upset because some people want to keep certain personal info private? I like knowing where other KPers are writing from, but if they want to keep that part of their lives private, I respect that.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

AZ Grandma said:


> I have been a member for some years and have weathered the changes as best I could.
> The latest change however, has been more than I can bear. I.e.: leaving off the place of residence.
> For me, part of the fun of the forum was to see where the comment was coming from, thereby getting an inkling as to the mindset.
> To have abrupt changes at the whim of whoever, has gotten to be too much.
> So it is with a heavy heart I say, adios, tata, so long , been fun while it lasted.


You criticized others for what you yourself fail to do? Pot and kettle. Or is this just a plea for attention as so many announcements of leaving are? Once you receive enough "oh please don't leave" you'll have a change of heart?


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

HMQ said:


> I thought you left? You made your big announcement.


Was I married to you once?


----------



## HMQ (Jun 1, 2015)

painthoss said:


> Was I married to you once?


Not unless you were formerly known as the Jersey Devil.


----------



## HMQ (Jun 1, 2015)

cindye6556 said:


> You criticized others for what you yourself fail to do? Pot and kettle. Or is this just a plea for attention as so many announcements of leaving are? Once you receive enough "oh please don't leave" you'll have a change of heart?


Nailed it!

:sm24:


----------



## sgreene (Feb 7, 2015)

Lol


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

To the OP: What are you talking about? I just looked, and there are people from Savannah, Ontario, sunny Southwest (me), Australia, and many other places. And there are others whose locations are not revealed. This is the members' choice, and should be respected. You've kept your own location private.


----------



## Evie253 (Jul 10, 2015)

I still see place of residence on many posts. People have to provide this information in their profile if they want it displayed. But, honestly I don't see any change regarding place of residence.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I don't see the change either. If you leave your profile as 'in hiding' it simply won't show. Some people prefer things that way, who are we to criticize?


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

painthoss said:


> Was I married to you once?


????????????????


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

AZ Grandma said:


> I have been a member for some years and have weathered the changes as best I could.
> The latest change however, has been more than I can bear. I.e.: leaving off the place of residence.
> For me, part of the fun of the forum was to see where the comment was coming from, thereby getting an inkling as to the mindset.
> To have abrupt changes at the whim of whoever, has gotten to be too much.
> So it is with a heavy heart I say, adios, tata, so long , been fun while it lasted.


I do not understand what you mean, there has been no change regarding revealing one's place of residence. It's always been a choice of the member whether or not to enter their location in their profile. If you look at your own post you will see there is no location for you listed...you'd have to enter that in your profile set up.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

HMQ said:


> Not unless you were formerly known as the Jersey Devil.


????????????????


----------



## JuliaKay (Jun 21, 2014)

There is no excuse for rudeness or bad manners toward others.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

To each his own I guess and I would usually not comment on this, but I have posted my location which is Long Beach, CA and I have yet to have Jack the Ripper show up at my door.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

pattibe said:


> To each his own I guess and I would usually not comment on this, but I have posted my location which is Long Beach, CA and I have yet to have Jack the Ripper show up at my door.


Ditto ????????????


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

I don't understand what the OP is going on about. Nothing has changed concerning location.

Isn't it up to the individual to decide whether they wish to add their location or not?


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

JuliaKay said:


> There is no excuse for rudeness or bad manners toward others.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: The OP has made a mistake. No reason to jump on her.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

tenaj said:


> Do you think missing all the fun and knowledge is worth leaving?


Especially since it is all over - some people like their privacy.
It is not mandatory to state where you are from/reside.
This is a shame that some leave over such a minor reason.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

AZ Grandma said:


> How else they gonna know that they're doing something wrong?


Don't know who you are replying to, but ...
By leaving their location blank and show in hiding by default .. is NOT being wrong.
There is no right or wrong on this issue.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

lizzie91001 said:


> Are you upset because some people want to keep certain personal info private? I like knowing where other KPers are writing from, but if they want to keep that part of their lives private, I respect that.


Agree.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

JennyG12 said:


> Don't know who you are replying to, but ...
> By leaving their location blank and show in hiding by default .. is NOT being wrong.
> There is no right or wrong on this issue.


It is also a very good security option that you'll find on all good forums.

If you have a stalker you do not want your details all over the internet in fact most forums suggest you don't use your real name but use a 'forum name' and you don't put up private details like where you reside or photo's of yourself or your home driveway or your car number plate showing.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Caxton said:


> ????????????????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

pattibe said:


> To each his own I guess and I would usually not comment on this, but I have posted my location which is Long Beach, CA and I have yet to have Jack the Ripper show up at my door.


I am the Jersey Devil and I"m on my way!

:sm09:


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

painthoss said:


> I am the Jersey Devil and I"m on my way!
> 
> :sm09:


Wheeee, laughing big time.

Janallyn


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Some haven't added their locations because they prefer not to or don't know how. No big deal IMO.
If it is important to the poster he/she could send a PM and request it. The recipient could then supply it - or not, their choice. I can't see that this would be a valid reason to leave the forum but to each his own.


----------



## HMQ (Jun 1, 2015)

painthoss said:


> I am the Jersey Devil and I"m on my way!
> 
> :sm09:


Just make sure you bring plenty of that white lighting. I'm all out.


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

REALLY - seems like a small issue. Can't you just ask where people are from - altho I must admit I hadn't noticed that location was gone -since it's still on mine - guess you have choices


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> You criticized others for what you yourself fail to do? Pot and kettle. Or is this just a plea for attention as so many announcements of leaving are? Once you receive enough "oh please don't leave" you'll have a change of heart?


Under your reply it says " I'm considered a condensing bi-ch by 1 & a Dumb Cow by another. Joke's on them.Belittled, demeaned,stalked and bullied by 1.. Wassssssssssssup, Doc? ... "

I think these are fitting as you come over as not a very considerate person. Ease up and be a bit more positive.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

AZ Grandma said:


> I have been a member for some years and have weathered the changes as best I could.
> The latest change however, has been more than I can bear. I.e.: leaving off the place of residence.
> For me, part of the fun of the forum was to see where the comment was coming from, thereby getting an inkling as to the mindset.
> To have abrupt changes at the whim of whoever, has gotten to be too much.
> So it is with a heavy heart I say, adios, tata, so long , been fun while it lasted.


Don't be sorry to be leaving. Go and enjoy yourself. Life is too short to stay in a place where you are not happy.


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

Just out of curiosity - what's a "condensing bi-ch?" Do you mean condescending?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

JennyG12 said:


> Don't know who you are replying to, but ...
> By leaving their location blank and show in hiding by default .. is NOT being wrong.
> There is no right or wrong on this issue.


No but it does help to answer some questions as to yarns, needles, and other pattern questions that might arise. Simply stating USA, UK, or BFE let's you know what mindset to be in while answering a question.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

ChasingRainbows said:


> Just out of curiosity - what's a "condensing bi-ch?" Do you mean condescending?


No I mean condensing bitch. I was called that by our lovely knittingthyme.

ETA: her words, not mine.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

ChasingRainbows said:


> Just out of curiosity - what's a "condensing bi-ch?" Do you mean condescending?


Good catch on the spelling. I copied and pasted that and I missed it :sm24:


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

scumbugusa said:


> Good catch on the spelling. I copied and pasted that and I missed it :sm24:


She is quoting what someone called her.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

scumbugusa said:


> Under your reply it says " I'm considered a condensing bi-ch by 1 & a Dumb Cow by another. Joke's on them.Belittled, demeaned,stalked and bullied by 1.. Wassssssssssssup, Doc? ... "
> 
> I think these are fitting as you come over as not a very considerate person. Ease up and be a bit more positive.


Your opinion. You don't know the back story behind my SIG line. I was called a condensing bitch by one, and am stalked here by another, who also posted not only my home address, but pictures of my home as well, and info about other family members.

I find it interesting though that OP wants others to do what she herself doesn't.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

If you didn't fill in the part of your profile where it asks where you are from, it will not show up


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Sorry I AM NOT ADDiNG my location just to have you stay on KP.
Where is live is NONYABUSINESS.
Enjoy the rest of your life,
BYE


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

Aisles said:


> I don't understand what the OP is going on about. Nothing has changed concerning location.
> 
> Isn't it up to the individual to decide whether they wish to add their location or not?


I think the OP has simply made a mistake. The option of saying one's place of residence hasn't changed. For some reason, she seems to think something about that option has changed. Oh well.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

targa416 said:


> I think the OP has simply made a mistake. The option of saying one's place of residence hasn't changed. For some reason, she seems to think something about that option has changed. Oh well.


Ahhh right that makes a bit more sense.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

LEE1313 said:


> Sorry I AM NOT ADDiNG my location just to have you stay on KP.
> Where is live is NONYABUSINESS.
> Enjoy the rest of your life,
> BYE


As I recall you did once post where you lived which caught my eye as it is a place familiar to me. Whether it was on your initial profile or in a specific post, I don't remember exactly.

Is your BYE an indication that you are leaving KP as well?


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

John's old lady said:


> As I recall you did once post where you lived which caught my eye as it is a place familiar to me. Whether it was on your initial profile or in a specific post, I don't remember exactly.
> 
> Is your BYE an indication that you are leaving KP as well?


A lot of people won't be missed if they just fade into the shadows without having to make a spectacle of themselves.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

John's old lady said:


> As I recall you did once post where you lived which caught my eye as it is a place familiar to me. Whether it was on your initial profile or in a specific post, I don't remember exactly.
> 
> Is your BYE an indication that you are leaving KP as well?


HECK no,
I enjoy 99% of KP.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Cyber Granny said:


> A lot of people won't be missed if they just fade into the shadows without having to make a spectacle of themselves.


True, but I truly believe they're seeking attention.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Marge St Pete said:


> WOW I didn't notice leaving off the place of residence. Going to look at mine now. Mine is there St Petersburg FL . I don't think its administration but us.


HI, neighbor....well, at one time! I was born in Ft. Lauderdale--and after living in Winter Haven 2 separate years and Puerto Rico for 2 years--my dad was stationed in St. Pete. as I entered the 4th grade!! Long time ago!! I attended Glenoak Elem., Southside Jr. Hi., and graduated from SPHS in 1959.

Moved to Wisconsin from '62-'69, back to St. Pete., taught dance with the St. Pete. School of Ballet and another dance studio for a total of 21 years--then, in 1995, my husband and I moved to NC--where our mountains are so beautiful!

Have you lived in St. Pete. for a long time--or recent move there! I have seen many, many changes there since the early 50's!!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

luvrcats said:


> HI, neighbor....well, at one time! I was born in Ft. Lauderdale--and after living in Winter Haven 2 separate years and Puerto Rico for 2 years--my dad was stationed in St. Pete. as I entered the 4th grade!! Long time ago!! I attended Glenoak Elem., Southside Jr. Hi., and graduated from SPHS in 1959.
> 
> Moved to Wisconsin from '62-'69, back to St. Pete., taught dance with the St. Pete. School of Ballet and another dance studio for a total of 21 years--then, in 1995, my husband and I moved to NC--where our mountains are so beautiful!
> 
> Have you lived in St. Pete. for a long time--or recent move there! I have seen many, many changes there since the early 50's!!


Neighbor here as well. I grew up across the bridge in Temple Terrace.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

HMQ said:


> 1. You said you were leaving but here you are.
> 2.Who is doing something wrong?
> 3. What is the " wrong" they are doing?


I wouldn't mind knowing the answers to those questions too.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

painthoss said:


> Was I married to you once?


. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Cyber Granny said:


> A lot of people won't be missed if they just fade into the shadows without having to make a spectacle of themselves.


_Especially_ people such as the OP - people who have been supremely *in*active contributors to KP. 
Including the two posts in this topic: *twenty-seven posts since May 6, 2015* :sm06: :sm07: :sm16:


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

LEE1313 said:


> HECK no,
> I enjoy 99% of KP.


Then your issue is what...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

The Gremlins have been known to change things at a whim. That is probably what happened to you.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

My location is still there. Maybe you have inadvertently deleted yours off your profile.


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

scumbugusa said:


> Under your reply it says " I'm considered a condensing bi-ch by 1 & a Dumb Cow by another. Joke's on them.Belittled, demeaned,stalked and bullied by 1.. Wassssssssssssup, Doc? ... "
> 
> I think these are fitting as you come over as not a very considerate person. Ease up and be a bit more positive.


Cindy is a very considerate person - your perception is wrong.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

You have left your own location off your profile. This is not a change to the forum. If you look at other profiles many list their location, including myself. It's a personal choice.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

Silly!


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

pattibe said:


> To each his own I guess and I would usually not comment on this, but I have posted my location which is Long Beach, CA and I have yet to have Jack the Ripper show up at my door.


I agree. I live in a small town and it wouldn't be difficult for Jack the Ripper to find me, either. Rather a silly post, considering the OP has not listed her place of residence.


----------



## dino0726 (Nov 1, 2016)

From another perspective, not sure if I've removed my place of residence from this forum, but when I check shortly, I'll be removing it. The reason? I recently had a cyber stalker on Facebook and have made that account VERY private and only 'friends' and 'friends of friends' can see any of my content. It took me nearly a full day to complete this task because I'm not very techy, but since then, I've been much more careful about any personal info displayed online. It has nothing to do with the crochet I share on this forum. Just personal.


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

I also enjoy seeing where KPers are from. It’s like Where in the World is KP? Love it. If some of you really checked it out, you would be amazed at where we are from.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

dino0726 said:


> From another perspective, not sure if I've removed my place of residence from this forum, but when I check shortly, I'll be removing it. The reason? I recently had a cyber stalker on Facebook and have made that account VERY private and only 'friends' and 'friends of friends' can see any of my content. It took me nearly a full day to complete this task because I'm not very techy, but since then, I've been much more careful about any personal info displayed online. It has nothing to do with the crochet I share on this forum. Just personal.


I do hope the stalking of yourself is stopped. Having had to deal with a stalker as an admin on a forum I know how a stalker can adversly affect the life of the person being stalked.

I have personally had to deal with a Stalker myself but when I moved 90 miles away I managed to get rid of my stalker who had stalked me from the day I got married until the day I moved. He got hold of my home telephone number then somehow manged to get my mobil number as well. Thankfully in the 90's I wasn't on the internet.

However I did get a message on facebook from a old friend saying he was still asking people what my married name was, did I do facebook. He has no idea of the name I use of forums thank goodness and my old friends thankfully point blank refuse to give him any information about me.


----------



## dino0726 (Nov 1, 2016)

Aisles said:


> I do hope the stalking of yourself is stopped. Having had to deal with a stalker as an admin on a forum I know how a stalker can adversly affect the life of the person being stalked.
> 
> I have personally had to deal with a Stalker myself but when I moved 90 miles away I managed to get rid of my stalker who had stalked me from the day I got married until the day I moved. He got my home telephone number then somehow manged to get my mobil number as well. Thankfully in the 90's I wasn't on the internet.
> 
> However I did get a message on facebook from a old friend saying he was still asking people what my married new was did I do facebook. He has no idea of the name I use of forums thank goodness and my old friends thankfully point blank refuse to give him any information about me.


Oh, my goodness! It was scary enough for me with just the online version of a stalker. Sorry you had to go through a physical stalker but very glad you're OK.


----------



## Ev Shore (Dec 4, 2013)

I want to thank you-all for the morning's entertainment. What a laugh. All this fuss over nothing. Stay in, get out, who really cares but you.
I usually enjoy all the 'chatter'. We take what we want and leave the rest. Have a happy day to all at KP.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

my location is still visible


----------



## nomadbubbe (Feb 25, 2012)

Many harsh replies. Sad. Part of the fun is seeing the diverse places members hail from. While I respect the "right to privacy" it is sad that we can allow "them/they" to win by frightening us into hiding. Instead of having difficulty with your post, I prefer to ask you to reconsider leaving.


----------



## nutcracker1 (Jan 21, 2017)

I choose not to display my location on web sites like this one--even Facebook. I am very careful of my privacy online. They always say not to put on Facebook anything you would not want in the newspaper.


----------



## sandier. (Oct 21, 2017)

What is OP please?


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

If you are sorry to leave, don't leave! My message shows my place of residence, as I set it up. Other people do not want to add that info, and I understand their concern. But I don't feel that way, so I include mine-- central Ohio.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

sandier. said:


> What is OP please?


Original Poster.


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

sandier. said:


> What is OP please?


You asked the same here (5 days ago) and got the answer. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-544400-1.html#12426895


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

AZ Grandma said:


> I have been a member for some years and have weathered the changes as best I could.
> The latest change however, has been more than I can bear. I.e.: leaving off the place of residence.
> For me, part of the fun of the forum was to see where the comment was coming from, thereby getting an inkling as to the mindset.
> To have abrupt changes at the whim of whoever, has gotten to be too much.
> So it is with a heavy heart I say, adios, tata, so long , been fun while it lasted.


AZ Grandma, Your issue has been discussed on the forum before. Reading through all the comments at the time, I learned that it was not Administration removing locations, but individuals who either preferred not to list their location, or did not know how to list it. Stay and enjoy the international flavor of this forum as I do. Don't have the statistics but I tend to think the majority of people at least list their country. Check it out again and I think you'll be more likely to continue with KP.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

It's too bad that this has changed..it takes the fun of it away...I think it was an omittance as the other topics seem to have place listed. I enjoy this site and wouldn't leave because of this omission..something else is amiss...


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

AZGrandma.....this is a members choice when they subcribe....whether to “show”their home place OR not! Thus many KPers place or city,etc do not show up with their posts! 

????????


----------



## naneb (Aug 26, 2017)

Why do you need to announce your leaving?


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

dino0726 said:


> From another perspective, not sure if I've removed my place of residence from this forum, but when I check shortly, I'll be removing it. The reason? I recently had a cyber stalker on Facebook and have made that account VERY private and only 'friends' and 'friends of friends' can see any of my content. It took me nearly a full day to complete this task because I'm not very techy, but since then, I've been much more careful about any personal info displayed online. It has nothing to do with the crochet I share on this forum. Just personal.


I'm told just posting your country would be o.k., as I have done for security reasons, too. Maybe you could do that. Sorry for what happened to you. It is becoming more difficult to avoid these types of problems.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

pattibe said:


> To each his own I guess and I would usually not comment on this, but I have posted my location which is Long Beach, CA and I have yet to have Jack the Ripper show up at my door.


There are people on this forum who are being stalked by dangerous former boyfriends, spouses, etc., and for those kinds of reasons do not put their locations on the worldwide web. I wouldn't, either, under those circumstances. This discussion has come up in past years; I'm surprised no one bothered to research it.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

jonibee said:


> It's too bad that this has changed..it takes the fun of it away...


Honestly, it has always been that way and is not a change!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I noticed under links and resources the place of residence is listed..perhaps they are not down to this part yet or maybe they are trying to change overall format..


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

jonibee said:


> I noticed under links and resources the place of residence is listed..perhaps they are not down to this part yet or maybe they are trying to change overall format..


Honestly, I don't think anything has changed. The OP was just mistaken, and is going to leave the forum because of that. If you look at other posters, the place of residence is still listed.


----------



## Damiano (Nov 15, 2016)

Only one person here has ever said they have visited Duluth and northern Minnesota, and that was when I bought something from them. They asked how I could live here in the winter. I said the next one will be my 55th consecutive!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

HMQ said:


> You can just leave without announcing it.


But then you don't get to hear the fanfare....


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

AZ Grandma said:


> I have been a member for some years and have weathered the changes as best I could.
> The latest change however, has been more than I can bear. I.e.: leaving off the place of residence.
> For me, part of the fun of the forum was to see where the comment was coming from, thereby getting an inkling as to the mindset.
> To have abrupt changes at the whim of whoever, has gotten to be too much.
> So it is with a heavy heart I say, adios, tata, so long , been fun while it lasted.


What latest change? It has always been the poster's choice to post where they live or not. It's none of your business where people live if they don't choose to reveal it. If you're leaving over such a silly issue, good riddance!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

painthoss said:


> Was I married to you once?


I am on the floor laughing hysterically :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> No I mean condensing bitch. I was called that by our lovely knittingthyme.
> 
> ETA: her words, not mine.


Can you buy condensing bitch in little can in the milk aisle?


----------



## dino0726 (Nov 1, 2016)

sandier. said:


> What is OP please?


Original Poster


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

KitKat789 said:


> What latest change? It has always been the poster's choice to post where they live or not. It's none of your business where people live if they don't choose to reveal it. If you're leaving over such a silly issue, good riddance!


This is an object lesson in how ridiculous rumors get started and folks blow their minds trying to agree with them or stop them..... I've been here a looooong time, I still have no clue how these ideas get thought up or acted upon *sigh*.


----------



## dino0726 (Nov 1, 2016)

blessedinMO said:


> Can you buy condensing bitch in little can in the milk aisle?


Too funny!!


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

AZ Grandma said:


> I have been a member for some years and have weathered the changes as best I could.
> The latest change however, has been more than I can bear. I.e.: leaving off the place of residence.
> For me, part of the fun of the forum was to see where the comment was coming from, thereby getting an inkling as to the mindset.
> To have abrupt changes at the whim of whoever, has gotten to be too much.
> So it is with a heavy heart I say, adios, tata, so long , been fun while it lasted.


You have been here for some years yet you only have 27 messages? I find that very odd.
Why did you feel the need to post your comment in a Knitting section? Go post it in General Chit Chat.


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

painthoss said:


> Was I married to you once?


lol


----------



## dino0726 (Nov 1, 2016)

Well ... don't look now, AZ Grandma, but your location? ... is 'in hiding'. What is your location? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

dino0726 said:


> Well ... don't look now, AZ Grandma, but your location? ... is 'in hiding'. What is your location? Inquiring minds want to know.


I just see this as another General Chit Chat member having fun posting BS in the Knitting Forums.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> Can you buy condensing bitch in little can in the milk aisle?


Not sure. Will take a look next time I'm in the grocery store. I know I saw it once on the soup aisle. ????


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

pattibe said:


> To each his own I guess and I would usually not comment on this, but I have posted my location which is Long Beach, CA and I have yet to have Jack the Ripper show up at my door.


Well I'm still waiting for George Clooney !!!


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I found many things on this site very helpful. I understand you are leaving because you do not know where people are from. Odd reason in my opinion. Why the announcement? Attention maybe.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

I am amazed that it took you three years to be annoyed at the staus quo.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

flohel said:


> I found many things on this site very helpful. I understand you are leaving because you do not know where people are from. Odd reason in my opinion. Why the announcement?* Attention maybe.*


That usually seems to be the case. Once enough _tea & sympathy _is received they have a change of heart. Otherwise why announce you're leaving? Just don't log on, forget KP exists and go on your merry way.


----------



## eeyori1955 (Jun 6, 2013)

HMQ said:


> I thought you left? You made your big announcement.


Your quite the antagonist. Did you say you were the Jersey Devil?


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

Well I'm not going . I love the humour in some of these answers . I've read all 7 pages even although I don't care about her going .btw I asked someone why they felt the need to announce they were leaving and was accused of being nasty . Glad to see some of you are as nasty as me .


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

I too wish newbies would list their place of residence


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

You're leaving because people's residences aren't listed? Good grief. That seems ridiculous to me. Mine is listed. And I see others. And why a big announcement? Just to hear people "begging" you to stay??? I say just go.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

jonibee said:


> I noticed under links and resources the place of residence is listed..perhaps they are not down to this part yet or maybe they are trying to change overall format..


Nothing has changed. jonibee - Your location is not listed because it is not on your profile. If you want it listed go to your Profile and make changes. You have other information so you must have entered some information at some point. And, if you don't want your location in there, that is OK also.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes there are things here I disagree with but my opinion is kept to myself. I love KP and often recommend this place to many crafters of the knit, crochet, jewelry making, quilting, etc ways of crafting. There will always be people who like to stir the pot when all is calm. That is life. We all don't agree and that is also life. This is your choice to leave. We will miss you and you will miss us.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

blessedinMO said:


> I am on the floor laughing hysterically :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

blessedinMO said:


> Can you buy condensing bitch in little can in the milk aisle?


Yep! So good. You can make the best tres bitches cakes with it!


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Cyber Granny said:


> A lot of people won't be missed if they just fade into the shadows without having to make a spectacle of themselves.


 Well said,- I am totally agree with your point here !..


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

MartyCare said:


> If you are sorry to leave, don't leave! My message shows my place of residence, as I set it up. Other people do not want to add that info, and I understand their concern. But I don't feel that way, so I include mine-- central Ohio.


Well, it shouldn't be too hard to find you there.

:sm01:


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

painthoss said:


> Yep! So good. You can make the best tres bitches cakes with it!


Tres bitches chalupas! The best.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

AZ Grandma said:


> I have been a member for some years and have weathered the changes as best I could.
> The latest change however, has been more than I can bear. I.e.: leaving off the place of residence.
> For me, part of the fun of the forum was to see where the comment was coming from, thereby getting an inkling as to the mindset.
> To have abrupt changes at the whim of whoever, has gotten to be too much.
> So it is with a heavy heart I say, adios, tata, so long , been fun while it lasted.


Just because some folks do not note where they are from??? like you??? you have no location in your post.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

blessedinMO said:


> Tres bitches chalupas! The best.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: God, I am enjoying this thread! To start out so fraught about people's locations allegedly disappearing without due warning given, to psychological evaluations, stalkers, the Jersey Devil, condensing bitches and what you can do with them. I am leaving many gems out of this list but it's being an excellent conversation.


----------



## malem (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm pretty sure that the op simply made an error or doesn't understand how one's location can be made public. Why be so mean and callous toward her?


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

HMQ said:


> Just make sure you bring plenty of that white lighting. I'm all out.


You mean this? Got you covered.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

malem said:


> I'm pretty sure that the op simply made an error or doesn't understand how one's location can be made public. Why be so mean and callous toward her?


Having been here three years? It now bothers her?


----------



## malem (Aug 31, 2017)

blessedinMO said:


> Having been here three years? It now bothers her?


Immaterial and not a good reason to be mean to anyone.


----------



## casers (Apr 1, 2011)

Maybe just seeking attention!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

AZ Grandma said:


> I have been a member for some years and have weathered the changes as best I could.
> The latest change however, has been more than I can bear. I.e.: leaving off the place of residence.
> For me, part of the fun of the forum was to see where the comment was coming from, thereby getting an inkling as to the mindset.
> To have abrupt changes at the whim of whoever, has gotten to be too much.
> So it is with a heavy heart I say, adios, tata, so long , been fun while it lasted.


Not everyone gives his or her place of residence. This has been so ever since I've been on KP, and I've been on this forum for many years. It's completely up to people as to whether they give their residence or not. Where I live continues to be on KP.

Hazel


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

painthoss said:


> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: God, I am enjoying this thread! To start out so fraught about people's locations allegedly disappearing without due warning given, to psychological evaluations, stalkers, the Jersey Devil, condensing bitches and what you can do with them. I am leaving many gems out of this list but it's being an excellent conversation.


Agreed!!

This topic is the first time I have heard of the Jersey Devil. Having seen it mentioned several times in the last few pages, I finally googled it and was surprised that - having grown up in Brooklyn (NY) - I'd never heard of it before. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jersey_Devil


----------



## pattyhatt (Mar 17, 2013)

Now I understand why she wants to leave. I was taught if you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all. I too have noticed that most locations are missing for whatever reason. I truly do not believe that is her reason, just the icing on the cake. I don't read or get into every category on here so I'm not one to say if admin is present or not. I have about 2 or 3 areas that I read and check out. Have noticed a few articles that could have been in a different category, but I am NOT admin so will not say anything. Oops just did. ????. Why not try to be kind to others and perhaps it will be passed on and our world might just look a little better. You know "do unto others as you would have others do unto you". I'm not perfect, but I have fun trying to be and meet some awesome people in the process. Rant over. Happy day to everyone. ????????. P S. Just noticed my location is not in here. Pretty sure I put it in we I signed up. Maybe updates?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Aisles said:


> ... my old friends thankfully point blank refuse to give him any information about me.


Those are true friends! Treasure them.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Ooops.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Montana Gramma said:


> Some people just want to stay under the radar. Where are you from, Az.? Wondered from your heading. Sometimes people just don't realize they left off a place of residence. Only time I care is if they have yarn for sale that I really like and then cannot afford the shipping, lol!


----------



## susieM (Dec 11, 2017)

Often wondered why people didnt put their location. I like seeing where they are and who is in my location.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Agreed!!
> 
> This topic is the first time I have heard of the Jersey Devil. Having seen it mentioned several times in the last few pages, I finally googled it and was surprised that - having grown up in Brooklyn (NY) - I'd never heard of it before. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jersey_Devil


I think the only time I've ever heard of the Jersey Devil was in an episode of the "X Files."

Hazel


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Damiano said:


> Only one person here has ever said they have visited Duluth and northern Minnesota, and that was when I bought something from them. They asked how I could live here in the winter. I said the next one will be my 55th consecutive!


Yes! That's why I like to see where the person lives. If I say that I don't have anywhere to donate warm winter hats, and people see that I live in central Ohio, well duh! But if I live in Florida and like to make hats, I might need some suggestions. And a lot of the time, we do talk about weather. Like that KP conversation you are referring to. That's interesting.

And sometimes the message sounds a bit strange to me. Not just plain bad grammar, but unusual English phrases or word sequence. Then my eye travels up to see where the person lives. And then I admire the person for knowing English lots better than I know her country's main language.


----------



## Pittgirl (Jan 6, 2017)

painthoss said:


> Yep! So good. You can make the best tres bitches cakes with it!


lol!!


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Agreed!!
> 
> This topic is the first time I have heard of the Jersey Devil. Having seen it mentioned several times in the last few pages, I finally googled it and was surprised that - having grown up in Brooklyn (NY) - I'd never heard of it before. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jersey_Devil


I had no idea it had such a fancy pedigree and legend. Thanks for the link. Interesting reading, imagine getting into a publications battle with Ben Franklin!


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Arizona Gramma I hope at some point you reconsider and come back or just reconsider and stay.
Many like their privacy since my son was stalked recently online (he's 16 the girl was 13)I understand it better.
I am a very private person so for me it's odd I don't mind putting that out there. Usually people outside our country are easy to tell by little things they say that americans do not.
I hope you stay, recently I was considering the same, I didn't realize I had so many friends but I do know that I do now, sometimes it makes a big difference in my day.
Anyway, I do hope you change your mind and stay.
Tonda USA :sm06:


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

pattyhatt said:


> Now I understand why she wants to leave. I was taught if you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all. I too have noticed that most locations are missing for whatever reason. I truly do not believe that is her reason, just the icing on the cake. I don't read or get into every category on here so I'm not one to say if admin is present or not. I have about 2 or 3 areas that I read and check out. Have noticed a few articles that could have been in a different category, but I am NOT admin so will not say anything. Oops just did. ????. Why not try to be kind to others and perhaps it will be passed on and our world might just look a little better. You know "do unto others as you would have others do unto you". I'm not perfect, but I have fun trying to be and meet some awesome people in the process. Rant over. Happy day to everyone. ????????. P S. Just noticed my location is not in here. Pretty sure I put it in we I signed up. Maybe updates?


You can edit in your profile.


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

good by have a nice life.


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

Sorry you are leaving, but I do understand. I also enjoy knowing the location of the terrific KP ladies. It amazes me that we are from so many different points on the globe, and still share ideas and caring for one another. I truly believe that it bonds us as nothing else could. It is sad to see our friendly, caring KP site go the way of the rest of the world; aloof and unattached. We had something very special.


----------



## DivaDee (Jan 21, 2011)

This is just plain stupid and petty. Quit reading after first page.
A lot of you should do the same.


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

As I looked more closely today, I see that many still have their location, I misunderstood your concern. I suppose, if a person does not want the location published, that is OK. I thought you meant that admin had taken them all off without our knowledge. Either way, I think our location is a very good bonding tool, and the world needs that right now.


----------



## LakeHouseKnits (Oct 3, 2015)

What a reasonable response to the original post! (I am not being sarcastic) No snarky, condescending (Yes, I spelled it correctly, so no need to feel compelled to correct my spelling or grammar), antagonistic, nasty, abusive response. Yours was a thoughtful, and helpful response. It was nice to see.


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

This seems a bit over the top, and not a very good reason for complaining and threatening to leave. Even if what you claim were true it would not be a good reason to give up the pleasure of belonging to this group or missing out on all the knitting and crochet information. 

Well, if you are in fact going - TaTa, Adios, So Long, Good bye, .......


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

Mine is here


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Every since I’ve been a member, I have always noticed some did not put their location. I guess that’s their choice. Sure, it’s nice to know by really not that big of a deal.


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

You don’t show your location! I don’t know why mine doesn’t show!


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Sunny70 said:


> You don't show your location! I don't know why mine doesn't show!


It does show, you are in Bethesda, MD. Driving distance for the Jersey Devil.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

LakeHouseKnits said:


> What a reasonable response to the original post! (I am not being sarcastic) No snarky, condescending (Yes, I spelled it correctly, so no need to feel compelled to correct my spelling or grammar), antagonistic, nasty, abusive response. Yours was a thoughtful, and helpful response. It was nice to see.


Because you did not use Quote Reply, no one can know just which of the many responses prior to this you're responding. Too bad.


----------



## jenlsch (Nov 17, 2017)

HMQ said:


> You can just leave without announcing it.


Yes.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I still can see where people are located (of those who wish to put a location in). See mine? I am in SE WI.


----------



## jenlsch (Nov 17, 2017)

Ev Shore said:


> I want to thank you-all for the morning's entertainment. What a laugh. All this fuss over nothing. Stay in, get out, who really cares but you.
> I usually enjoy all the 'chatter'. We take what we want and leave the rest. Have a happy day to all at KP.


I agree. Smartest post today.


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

I think if you want to leave just leave we do not need to hear why you are leaving.


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

I totally agree with you. I thought the fact that I have a new computer was the reason I could no longer see the members state, country, etc. In the past several days, I have experienced several unlikable changes on several of my sites. Boo Admin.


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> I think the only time I've ever heard of the Jersey Devil was in an episode of the "X Files."
> 
> Hazel


X Files- one of my favourites ! We have sets of tapes Must go back and watch again .


----------



## maurnie (Jul 30, 2012)

DivaDee said:


> This is just plain stupid and petty. Quit reading after first page.
> A lot of you should do the same.


Agree


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

mamanacy said:


> I totally agree with you. I thought the fact that I have a new computer was the reason I could no longer see the members state, country, etc. In the past several days, I have experienced several unlikable changes on several of my sites. Boo Admin.


Well you've missed a lot of fun ! And education - thank you Jessica- Jean for googling the Jersey Devil .


----------



## JennyG12 (Jan 24, 2016)

ROTFLMAO ....

Peoples --- *nothing changed to the site*. Members had always had/ and still have the option to show their location. Admin Did Not change anything in that area. The change has to be done by you in your profile settings. Now there has been a rash of folks removing that info for their own protection. It is not Admin, nor is it your (new) computer. It can not be your new computer because all of that information is saved on this site, not your computer hard drive.

As much as this topic is so full of 'following the words as gospel' and just jumping on the bandwagon as the old saying goes; it also shows that not many actually read posts past the first one.... I have to leave this and unwatch; before I bump my head on the way out of my chair -- ROTFLMAO.


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

The N. J. devils are a very good hockey team. Just saying.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

malem said:


> Immaterial and not a good reason to be mean to anyone.


Who is being mean?


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

mamanacy said:


> The N. J. devils are a very good hockey team. Just saying.


That's what I was thinking!


----------



## LakeHouseKnits (Oct 3, 2015)

bundyanne07 said:


> My location is still there. Maybe you have inadvertently deleted yours off your profile.


What a reasonable response to the original post! (I am not being sarcastic) No snarky, condescending (Yes, I spelled it correctly, so no need to feel compelled to correct my spelling or grammar), antagonistic, nasty, abusive response. Yours was a thoughtful, and helpful response. It was nice to see.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

mamanacy said:


> Boo Admin.


What Admin? In case you haven't noticed it's been mysteriously MIA since December.


----------



## LakeHouseKnits (Oct 3, 2015)

Oops. Sorry about failing to quote reply when responding. Makes it difficult to know who I was talking about doesn't it. It was buddyanne07's response I was commenting on.


Jessica-Jean said:


> Because you did not use Quote Reply, no one can know just which of the many responses prior to this you're responding. Too bad.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

This is very curious..? If you check her profile, she created 1 topic and no messages until yesterday and today, so what and why is she leaving? She doesn't have to leave to keep reading KP.


----------



## blmitch (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't see a place of residence for yourself. I live in Indian.


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

Well that's been entertaining. 99% of the time I have no interest in, or patience for gossip or useless back-and-forth (or whining, or....), but this one got me through my whole coffee lol.



painthoss said:


> Yep! So good. You can make the best tres bitches cakes with it!


**Winner!** Almost spit my coffee on this one!
I mean, if you're going to insult someone, at least use the right word (I am aware that we do not know who the originator of this misspelling is)


----------



## Butterfly 55 (Oct 7, 2015)

Why is is it so wrong for people to know what country you are from are am I missing something


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

All my info is the same as i wrote it in 2011.


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

Butterfly 55 said:


> Why is is it so wrong for people to know what country you are from are am I missing something


It's not. It's personal preference. Each of us has our own preference for level of privacy. And on the profile you can put anything you like, from as specific as a small town, to just saying "Earth", or you could even lie completely. And I personally see no problem with whatever each person chooses.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

I just noticed something for the first time. If you are logged in, you van see others info right after their name. If you are not logged in, you only see their name.


----------



## malem (Aug 31, 2017)

Butterfly 55 said:


> Why is is it so wrong for people to know what country you are from are am I missing something


It's not wrong at all, but no one is obligated to publicly post that info. Additionally, nothing has changed on this site. If you want your location made public, you can go to your profile to add it.


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

knitwit549 said:


> I just noticed something for the first time. If you are logged in, you van see others info right after their name. If you are not logged in, you only see their name.


Bingo! It also affects the ads. When I'm not logged in, there are many ads, and even some of the pictures that people post turn into ads. But when I'm logged in, I only get a few small ads in between posts that aren't a bother.
Conclusion: If something doesn't look *right* try logging in!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay! Now, I'm leaving, but no tears, please...hahaha! Gotta"batten the hatches!" More rain!! I swear, my house has floated! Soon I will be beachfront!!


----------



## Reita (Dec 8, 2014)

Good bye


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Butterfly 55 said:


> Why is is it so wrong for people to know what country you are from are am I missing something


If you truly think it's a good idea for everyone to post their locations, why haven't you posted yours? How many folks have quit because you've never entered yours on this site? Or did you think that information could be snatched out of thin air by others and posted for you? I really don't get what this ruckus is all about--looks like a manufactured hissy issue to me.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

As I said, check her profile...not exactly pro active.


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

hildy3 said:


> This is very curious..? If you check her profile, she created 1 topic and no messages until yesterday and today, so what and why is she leaving? She doesn't have to leave to keep reading KP.


This is a mistake Hildy. Let us not make matters worse. I realize it must have been an innocent mistake, but you confused 'threads started' with 'messages posted'. While she has not been very active her 27 - or so - messages date back to 2015. By the way I don't see that she was complaining at all about people not revealing their locations. She, rather, got the idea locations were recently being removed. My guess is that she was on the site but not signed in. In that event locations would not be visible to her. 
This thread became like the old kids' game "telephone." Then people grabbed the wrong ball and ran with it.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Sorry to see you go, but keep in mind you can return any time--we'll be here. Changes are, unfortunately, part of life and I'm feeling rather down myself. My wonderful friend and knitting partner pasted away 3 years ago now and I think about her often when I get lonely knitting by myself--hope you have wonderful friends around you to "help" you knit!


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

AZ Grandma said:


> How else they gonna know that they're doing something wrong?


I don't understand. "They" haven't done anything wrong. The problem is that most new users don't know to add their 
location so that it shows on their posts or it could be that some think it is no ones business. :sm20:


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

hilltopper said:


> This is a mistake Hildy. Let us not make matters worse. I realize it must have been an innocent mistake, but you confused 'threads started' with 'messages posted'. While she has not been very active her 27 - or so - messages date back to 2015. By the way I don't see that she was complaining at all about people not revealing their locations. She, rather, got the idea locations were recently being removed. My guess is that she was on the site but not signed in. In that event locations would not be visible to her.
> This thread became like the old kids' game "telephone." Then people grabbed the wrong ball and ran with it.


Ok. But why am I the only one you responded to. Lots of comments were worse
.


----------



## tigerlily (May 3, 2013)

This reads more like the attic section. Leave the poor woman alone. She made a simple statement and you landed on her with both feet. Lighten up. If you can't say something good or helpful, then for Pete's sake don't say anything.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

tigerlily said:


> This reads more like the attic section. Leave the poor woman alone. She made a simple statement and you landed on her with both feet. Lighten up. If you can't say something good or helpful, then for Pete's sake don't say anything.


Yes, Ma'am! :sm06:


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

Why so mean ?


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

Just go with a smile


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

It is you that is hiding your location and you even have a  after. I am sure admin wouldn't do that. Go in and change it.



AZ Grandma said:


> I have been a member for some years and have weathered the changes as best I could.
> The latest change however, has been more than I can bear. I.e.: leaving off the place of residence.
> For me, part of the fun of the forum was to see where the comment was coming from, thereby getting an inkling as to the mindset.
> To have abrupt changes at the whim of whoever, has gotten to be too much.
> So it is with a heavy heart I say, adios, tata, so long , been fun while it lasted.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tigerlily said:


> This reads more like the attic section. Leave the poor woman alone. She made a simple statement and you landed on her with both feet. Lighten up. If you can't say something good or helpful, then for Pete's sake don't say anything.


"You"?? Who is the specific "you" to whom you're replying?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

LakeHouseKnits said:


> Oops. Sorry about failing to quote reply when responding. Makes it difficult to know who I was talking about doesn't it. It was buddyanne07's response I was commenting on.


Thank you for clearing that up!


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

cherylthompson said:


> I don't understand. "They" haven't done anything wrong. The problem is that most new users don't know to add their
> location so that it shows on their posts or it could be that some think it is no ones business. :sm20:


Hi Cheryl. - I think if you check again you will see it is admin she thinks is doing something wrong because she thinks admin is removing members locations. She is not complaining of member not posting locations is what I am getting.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

You have to add those details in your own profile....it's a personal choice if some leave it out....admin hasn't changed any of those details


----------



## LakeHouseKnits (Oct 3, 2015)

tigerlily said:


> This reads more like the attic section. Leave the poor woman alone. She made a simple statement and you landed on her with both feet. Lighten up. If you can't say something good or helpful, then for Pete's sake don't say anything.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## LakeHouseKnits (Oct 3, 2015)

How can you be sure about anything Admin. would or would not do? For the most part they seem to be absent or at the very least apathetic.


Trekkiebigtime said:


> It is you that is hiding your location and you even have a  after. I am sure admin wouldn't do that. Go in and change it.


----------



## LakeHouseKnits (Oct 3, 2015)

hilltopper said:


> Hi Cheryl. - I think if you check again you will see it is admin she thinks is doing something wrong because she thinks admin is removing members locations. She is not complaining of member not posting locations is what I am getting.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

This sure has been one long good-bye......


----------



## trout23 (Aug 28, 2012)

The Long Goodbye. A very good book by Raymond Chandler, one of my all time favorite authors.

Bye Az Grandma - go if you feel you must. You do know you're going to miss some great chats.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

It's not administration. Some people just want privacy and don't list their residence. You do that in your profile. You don't have to list it if you don't want to.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

kittygritty said:


> It's not administration. Some people just want privacy and don't list their residence. You do that in your profile. You don't have to list it if you don't want to.


I'd like to repeat, though at this point I doubt anybody will read it, that when you are signed in, the information people have decided to share will show. When you are signed out, the only thing you see is username.

Try it now, sign out and see what you see. It's quite different looking. No 'number of posts' or status or anything. It's pretty cold if you usually check this info out, as I do.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

HMQ said:


> You can just leave without announcing it.


How very kind.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Louette said:


> How very kind.


Hey now, that's my ex.

Yours very truly,
The Jersey Devil


----------



## alidakyle (Dec 20, 2011)

dino0726 said:


> From another perspective, not sure if I've removed my place of residence from this forum, but when I check shortly, I'll be removing it. The reason? I recently had a cyber stalker on Facebook and have made that account VERY private and only 'friends' and 'friends of friends' can see any of my content. It took me nearly a full day to complete this task because I'm not very techy, but since then, I've been much more careful about any personal info displayed online. It has nothing to do with the crochet I share on this forum. Just personal.


Would recommend that you do not permit "friends of friends" to have access.


----------



## vicci'smom (Nov 26, 2017)

why does the number of posts matter whether you are an active member or a bystander- ( reader)- for many years- don't understand- when I signed up I didn't realize there was a quota to meet- to be an active member-
as far as the topic- when I signed up- I thought they wanted my home address- which I was not willing to divulge - have PM many with my home address and my real name- it will never show anywhere on this or any social site- unless someone I have PM'd puts it on- then I am done- I trust most of the people on this site-
enjoy reading it everyday- but it's really disappointing with all the drama- I will go to my profile and put a location on- not because of the original post- but because I realized I enjoy seeing the locations of the posts I read-
to the original poster- leave if you want to- I won't miss you- not being mean- just stating a fact-
I have learned alot from this site and have no intention of leaving- even though I may not be a regular
have a great day


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Since the software upgrade, people can opt not to see that extra information - AZ Grandma may have chosen that and forgotten:


----------



## Melgold (Mar 31, 2016)

This should have been posted elsewhere. I want to read about knitting, not what is going on here.


----------



## Melgold (Mar 31, 2016)

tigerlily said:


> This reads more like the attic section. Leave the poor woman alone. She made a simple statement and you landed on her with both feet. Lighten up. If you can't say something good or helpful, then for Pete's sake don't say anything.


????


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Melgold said:


> ????


Yes Ma'am! :sm06:


----------



## zellie (Dec 12, 2017)

I wonder if anyone has considered if this lady is older and maybe confused . If that is the case I hope she really has left and does not read all of these comments.


----------



## luvnknittn (Jun 1, 2017)

I just looked to see if I put my location down on my profile..nope! Do I care where everyone is from..nope! Am I glad someone can’t try to get me kicked off KP for not listing personal info. I don’t want to share publicly..yup! Getting a grip is easy, I highly recommend it to those who’ve gotten their panties in a bunch over this. Just saying ????


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I live in a motorcoach, should I change my location every few days, weeks, month?


----------



## cindy6014 (Feb 25, 2017)

Damiano said:


> Only one person here has ever said they have visited Duluth and northern Minnesota, and that was when I bought something from them. They asked how I could live here in the winter. I said the next one will be my 55th consecutive!


Hi Damiano. Now you have two! I've visited Duluth. I hail from Rochester, MN. Have you visited down here?


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

deenashoemaker said:


> I live in a motorcoach, should I change my location every few days, weeks, month?


I think at least twice a day would be appropriate. :sm11:


----------



## AnnWithAPlan (Feb 28, 2017)

luvrcats said:


> HI, neighbor....well, at one time! I was born in Ft. Lauderdale--and after living in Winter Haven 2 separate years and Puerto Rico for 2 years--my dad was stationed in St. Pete. as I entered the 4th grade!! Long time ago!! I attended Glenoak Elem., Southside Jr. Hi., and graduated from SPHS in 1959.
> 
> Moved to Wisconsin from '62-'69, back to St. Pete., taught dance with the St. Pete. School of Ballet and another dance studio for a total of 21 years--then, in 1995, my husband and I moved to NC--where our mountains are so beautiful!
> 
> Have you lived in St. Pete. for a long time--or recent move there! I have seen many, many changes there since the early 50's!!


I'm in NC too.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

blessedinMO said:


> I think at least twice a day would be appropriate. :sm11:


????????????????????


----------



## cgregoire (Sep 9, 2017)

I thought this was a crochet and knitting forum, yet I keep seeing other things listed under the knitting section. I think too many people are lonely and are using this forum to get their thoughts out. I am sure the lady was proud that her son graduated from the service or something similar. Of course she should be proud of him, but not on this site. I look forward to seeing all kinds of new ideas posted and questions that challenge my knowledge of the answers. It is a learning curve for something new. (And please don't reprimand me on speaking about her son in the service. I am extremely happy for her and glad he is protecting our country, but there has to be somewhere else she can broadcast the information). And why is anyone squabbling. Lady, go ahead and leave the site if you are unhappy here. Don't belabor it. Just leave. Who will know the difference? Please, please, more knitting and crocheting subjects. Otherwise, I will be gone too. Who's going to care. NO ONE! This use to be a nice and informative venue. No more.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

cgregoire said:


> I thought this was a crochet and knitting forum, yet I keep seeing other things listed under the knitting section. I think too many people are lonely and are using this forum to get their thoughts out. I am sure the lady was proud that her son graduated from the service or something similar. Of course she should be proud of him, but not on this site. I look forward to seeing all kinds of new ideas posted and questions that challenge my knowledge of the answers. It is a learning curve for something new. (And please don't reprimand me on speaking about her son in the service. I am extremely happy for her and glad he is protecting our country, but there has to be somewhere else she can broadcast the information). And why is anyone squabbling. Lady, go ahead and leave the site if you are unhappy here. Don't belabor it. Just leave. Who will know the difference? Please, please, more knitting and crocheting subjects. Otherwise, I will be gone too. Who's going to care. NO ONE! This use to be a nice and informative venue. No more.


It is alright to post about non-knitting topics, but it should be in General Chit-Chat. It used to be Admin. would change topics to the proper place, but they don't seem to be active any more.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

painthoss said:


> I'd like to repeat, though at this point I doubt anybody will read it, that when you are signed in, the information people have decided to share will show. When you are signed out, the only thing you see is username.
> 
> Try it now, sign out and see what you see. It's quite different looking. No 'number of posts' or status or anything. It's pretty cold if you usually check this info out, as I do.


I've read it, so there!

I find it very amusing that people who have fewer than a hundred posts to their name manage to get so upset over goings on on KP.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

deenashoemaker said:


> I live in a motorcoach, should I change my location every few days, weeks, month?


If it pleases you to do so, why not? :sm15:


----------



## cgregoire (Sep 9, 2017)

What happened to common sense?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cgregoire said:


> What happened to common sense?


Not so common.


----------



## molly14 (Apr 22, 2018)

painthoss said:


> I'd like to repeat, though at this point I doubt anybody will read it, that when you are signed in, the information people have decided to share will show. When you are signed out, the only thing you see is username.
> 
> Try it now, sign out and see what you see. It's quite different looking. No 'number of posts' or status or anything. It's pretty cold if you usually check this info out, as I do.


I've read it and thanks for clearing it up, in my mind at least. I'm glad I kept silent as I too thought at first that this woman was being a total pain by even announcing that she was leaving. But after reading your post it sounds more like the poor woman just got confused.


----------



## molly14 (Apr 22, 2018)

deenashoemaker said:


> I live in a motorcoach, should I change my location every few days, weeks, month?


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Forgetfull (Jan 29, 2011)

HMQ YOU are being an ass!!!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

tell me when it is over please!


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

cgregoire said:


> I thought this was a crochet and knitting forum, yet I keep seeing other things listed under the knitting section. I think too many people are lonely and are using this forum to get their thoughts out. I am sure the lady was proud that her son graduated from the service or something similar. Of course she should be proud of him, but not on this site. I look forward to seeing all kinds of new ideas posted and questions that challenge my knowledge of the answers. It is a learning curve for something new. (And please don't reprimand me on speaking about her son in the service. I am extremely happy for her and glad he is protecting our country, but there has to be somewhere else she can broadcast the information). And why is anyone squabbling. Lady, go ahead and leave the site if you are unhappy here. Don't belabor it. Just leave. Who will know the difference? Please, please, more knitting and crocheting subjects. Otherwise, I will be gone too. Who's going to care. NO ONE! This use to be a nice and informative venue. No more.


This site is no different to when you joined. Same old same old.


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Everyone else seems to have location showing. Perhaps you forgot to puit on your profile, or changed it inadvertently. If it is just your own, why worry? You know where you are, even if you did not select to show others.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

AZ Grandma said:


> I have been a member for some years and have weathered the changes as best I could.
> The latest change however, has been more than I can bear. I.e.: leaving off the place of residence.
> For me, part of the fun of the forum was to see where the comment was coming from, thereby getting an inkling as to the mindset.
> To have abrupt changes at the whim of whoever, has gotten to be too much.
> So it is with a heavy heart I say, adios, tata, so long , been fun while it lasted.


 Maybe curious minds would like to know more about you but you have no set interest,website or biography.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I'm kind of sorry for the OP but topics stating the user is leaving or flouncing off depending on the individual views is bound to bring every kind of comment out of the woodwork. It makes for interesting reading!

Every time I see a bun fight about locations it makes me come over all awkward and make my location ever more obscure just because. If I ever ask a question which requires a location or talk about something local I'll be sure to be clear. Until then, I'll continue to be awkward. :sm17:


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

blessedinMO said:


> I think at least twice a day would be appropriate. :sm11:


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I've read it, so there!
> 
> I find it very amusing that people who have fewer than a hundred posts to their name manage to get so upset over goings on on KP.


Thanks for reading it.
:sm24:


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

molly14 said:


> I've read it and thanks for clearing it up, in my mind at least. I'm glad I kept silent as I too thought at first that this woman was being a total pain by even announcing that she was leaving. But after reading your post it sounds more like the poor woman just got confused.


Thanks. Agreed. :sm24:


----------



## Donna M. (Oct 1, 2013)

I agree. I miss knowing where the different people live.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

He sure got that right


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't mind if a long time member announces they are leaving otherwise their friends might not know what happened to them but a short time or occasional poster need not bother announcing it as no one would know them and probably not even care.


----------



## BethBrown (Oct 23, 2016)

Due to the new privacy standards, groups give you the option to make your profile public or private. The admins of the groups do not have control over these changes. Most of these changes stem from the Facebook debacle. 
Before tossing out blame on admins, ask questions first. 
To others,
Curb the sarcasm. That can make people leave!


----------



## BethBrown (Oct 23, 2016)

Due to the new privacy standards, groups give you the option to make your profile public or private. The admins of the groups do not have control over these changes. Most of these changes stem from the Facebook debacle. 
Before tossing out blame on admins, ask questions first. 
To others,
Curb the sarcasm. That can make people leave!


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Chezl said:


> I don't mind if a long time member announces they are leaving otherwise their friends might not know what happened to them but a short time or occasional poster need not bother announcing it as no one would know them and probably not even care.


I quite see your logic, Chezl, but I don't think that anybody necessarily goes through that line of thinking when they post a farewell announcement, nor do they necessarily have that motivation for making the post. I believe that the OP thought she was sending a message to Admin that she didn't like all these changes. Seems simple enough. Unfortunately, Admin is missing in action, and the changes are probably a function of whether you are logged in or not. Leading to how many pages of confuzzlement.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't usually read to the end when the topic gets over 10 or so pages. This one has been interesting, to say the least, Jersey Devil and all...

I wonder if the OP really has left? Will we ever know since she was such an occasional poster?


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

mirl56 said:


> I don't usually read to the end when the topic gets over 10 or so pages. This one has been interesting, to say the least, Jersey Devil and all...
> 
> I wonder if the OP really has left? Will we ever know since she was such an occasional poster?


I was just thinking the same thing. I have a mental image of her being half-way to Chicago..


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

painthoss said:


> I quite see your logic, Chezl, but I don't think that anybody necessarily goes through that line of thinking when they post a farewell announcement, nor do they necessarily have that motivation for making the post. I believe that the OP thought she was sending a message to Admin that she didn't like all these changes. Seems simple enough. Unfortunately, Admin is missing in action, and the changes are probably a function of whether you are logged in or not. Leading to how many pages of confuzzlement.


True, it was just a thought. It was because of the number of members that have disappeared and we don't know what happened to them.

I see another member posted in GCC that she is leaving.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

painthoss said:


> I quite see your logic, Chezl, but I don't think that anybody necessarily goes through that line of thinking when they post a farewell announcement, nor do they necessarily have that motivation for making the post. I believe that the OP thought she was sending a message to Admin that she didn't like all these changes. Seems simple enough. Unfortunately, Admin is missing in action, and the changes are probably a function of whether you are logged in or not. Leading to how many pages of confuzzlement.


You may be correct but still veiwing it from that angle what a strange reason to leave.

Even worse is it's a missunderstanding as there's no change.


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

You mean to say, you're leaving because some people, including myself, don't want the entire world to know where we live? It seems a trivial affair, to me.


----------



## cgregoire (Sep 9, 2017)

Who cares were anyone lives? Do you think a knitter is coming to get you? Well maybe, if you live in Maine and Stephen King wants you! Dugh, very dumb!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

cgregoire said:


> Who cares were anyone lives? Do you think a knitter is coming to get you? Well maybe, if you live in Maine and Stephen King wants you! Dugh, very dumb!


Because sometimes it will change the way you answer a question in regards to knitting or crochet based on where the poster is located. American terms are quite different from those used in the UK.


----------



## cgregoire (Sep 9, 2017)

And vice versa. It's very easy to figure out the terms on the origin of the patterns.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I get why it's convenient to know where someone lives, at least the country. I don't want to recommend my US shops to someone who lives in a different country. 

But I also get there are a zillion different reasons not to put that info on a public message board. 

(Condensing bi*ch cracks me up every time I see it... )


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> I get why it's convenient to know where someone lives, at least the country. I don't want to recommend my US shops to someone who lives in a different country.
> 
> But I also get there are a zillion different reasons not to put that info on a public message board.
> 
> (Condensing bi*ch cracks me up every time I see it... )


Glad I give you a laugh.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> I'm kind of sorry for the OP but topics stating the user is leaving or flouncing off depending on the individual views is bound to bring every kind of comment out of the woodwork. It makes for interesting reading!
> 
> Every time I see a bun fight about locations it makes me come over all awkward and make my location ever more obscure just because. If I ever ask a question which requires a location or talk about something local I'll be sure to be clear. Until then, I'll continue to be awkward. :sm17:


Back when we were learning systems of measure, we had to learn about long and short tons. So, your new listing of your location has me asking ... Are there also long and short miles? :sm15:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Chezl said:


> True, it was just a thought. It was because of the number of *members that have disappeared and we don't know what happened to them. *
> 
> I see another member posted in GCC that she is leaving.


Until there's some system for automatically notifying EVERY online forum/list/membership of the death or sudden disability of every individual member, there *will* be sudden disappearances of familiar names/faces.

Of the many who used to post frequently on KP at its beginnings, many have ceased posting, but we have only learned of the deaths of maybe a handful.

Donna-Rae e.ridenh fate unknown

Gordon Disgo confirmed deceased
mojave confirmed deceased
joeysomma confirmed deceased

I'm sure there have been others among the over 180,000 registered KP user names, but I don't pretend to know them all. These are the few who've stuck in my sieve-like memory.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Until there's some system for automatically notifying EVERY online forum/list/membership of the death or sudden disability of every individual member, there *will* be sudden disappearances of familiar names/faces.
> 
> Of the many who used to post frequently on KP at its beginnings, many have ceased posting, but we have only learned of the deaths of maybe a handful.
> 
> ...


Exactly. That's why I think it's stupid to assign motivation to posts when you don't know the person, and create 'rules' for how a person is permitted to leave a community when there are none. Totally unjustified. And it says more about the one who judges, than the one who is expressing herself.


----------



## flightpath (May 4, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Until there's some system for automatically notifying EVERY online forum/list/membership of the death or sudden disability of every individual member, there *will* be sudden disappearances of familiar names/faces.
> 
> Of the many who used to post frequently on KP at its beginnings, many have ceased posting, but we have only learned of the deaths of maybe a handful.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Jessica Jean. I knew about Disgo, but didn't know about the other two. Sometimes a KP friend posts to let us know, but pretty much people just disappear and we never learn why. With the fact that we can't "close" our account/membership I can understand that some people just want to say good-bye.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

It would seem that the OP has indeed left the building. Most recent post was a couple of days ago: http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-post-list?usernum=132996


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

tenaj said:


> Do you think missing all the fun and knowledge is worth leaving?


I sure don't.


----------



## bkg (Oct 2, 2017)

I like the location info, too. In MN


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

AZ Grandma said:


> I have been a member for some years and have weathered the changes as best I could.
> The latest change however, has been more than I can bear. I.e.: leaving off the place of residence.
> For me, part of the fun of the forum was to see where the comment was coming from, thereby getting an inkling as to the mindset.
> To have abrupt changes at the whim of whoever, has gotten to be too much.
> So it is with a heavy heart I say, adios, tata, so long , been fun while it lasted.


My location is still there....maybe some others didn't want theirs listed?


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Until there's some system for automatically notifying EVERY online forum/list/membership of the death or sudden disability of every individual member, there *will* be sudden disappearances of familiar names/faces.
> 
> Of the many who used to post frequently on KP at its beginnings, many have ceased posting, but we have only learned of the deaths of maybe a handful.
> 
> ...


Ann DeGray also passed away.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

lorraine 55 said:


> Ann DeGray also passed away.


I knew there were more, but I'd forgotten her. I wish there were an online location where we could keep such information. My memory isn't the best, and it's got an expiration date too. Thank you for the reminder.


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It would seem that the OP has indeed left the building. Most recent post was a couple of days ago: http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-post-list?usernum=132996


She rarely posts so no one will know anyway.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Although it is a personal choice as to whether you show a location or not I think it is nice to be able to see where different members are. In machine knitting it is also useful to know where someone is because of people asking about buying new machines, prices of machines, getting repairs, getting parts, buying coned yarn, having lessons etc.

I do believe someone is messing with the site. Some members are no longer getting their daily e-mail and I stopped getting notifications when there had been a reply on a topic I had been on.....and notifications of PM's. I hadn't change my profile but when I went into it HAD been changed. I have now changed it back and all is fine.

ETA.....Other problem include PM's not being sent/received.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Until there's some system for automatically notifying EVERY online forum/list/membership of the death or sudden disability of every individual member, there *will* be sudden disappearances of familiar names/faces.
> 
> Of the many who used to post frequently on KP at its beginnings, many have ceased posting, but we have only learned of the deaths of maybe a handful.
> 
> ...


Another board I visit has a sticky thread titled "In Memorandum" and the first post reads:

--------------
Over the years our community has included a huge variety of memorable and remarkable people. Posters come and go for their own reasons, but some have left us much sooner than we would have liked. This is a short list of friends who have died over the years. We miss them, but we're glad to have known them in the first place, and thank them for helping us fight ignorance and pass many happy hours.
--------------

The thread gets updated when someone passes and includes lovely thoughts and memories of the lost member.

Something like this would be nice for KP too, but that doesn't seem possible since Admin is absent.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

mea said:


> Another board I visit has a sticky thread titled "In Memorandum" and the first post reads:
> 
> --------------
> Over the years our community has included a huge variety of memorable and remarkable people. Posters come and go for their own reasons, but some have left us much sooner than we would have liked. This is a short list of friends who have died over the years. We miss them, but we're glad to have known them in the first place, and thank them for helping us fight ignorance and pass many happy hours.
> ...


That's a lovely idea. It would definitely need policing here on KP, given the awful things we've seen people say to and about each other.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Back when we were learning systems of measure, we had to learn about long and short tons. So, your new listing of your location has me asking ... Are there also long and short miles? :sm15:


Depends which direction I'm going in. :sm17:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> Depends which direction I'm going in. :sm17:


. :sm23: :sm23:

Yeah. Going to work or the dentist, they're long miles. Returning home with newly purchased yarn, they're short!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mea said:


> Another board I visit has a sticky thread titled "In Memorandum" and the first post reads:
> 
> --------------
> Over the years our community has included a huge variety of memorable and remarkable people. Posters come and go for their own reasons, but some have left us much sooner than we would have liked. This is a short list of friends who have died over the years. We miss them, but we're glad to have known them in the first place, and thank them for helping us fight ignorance and pass many happy hours.
> ...


Keep it in mind for the day Admin returns to normal ... if ever.


----------



## BeverleyL (Jan 24, 2014)

I agree with you. I have missed seeing where people are from. I don’t know why that was removed.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

BeverleyL said:


> I agree with you. I have missed seeing where people are from. I don't know why that was removed.


My location is still there and it looks like yours is too. I don't understand what the problem is.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

peanutpatty said:


> My location is still there and it looks like yours is too. I don't understand what the problem is.


The problem _*could*_ be because the last software upgrade made all that 'extra' information optional, to free up screen space for those who view KP from tiny (smart phone) screens. In order to have it all viewable, each person has to tick off and save their choices in their own profile. For each piece of information you add to your personal view of KP, there is less available space for the messages, but it's each person's personal choice. It is nothing that Admin has done, especially since Admin seems to have done zilch lately.

Here's what it looks like:


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I knew there were more, but I'd forgotten her. I wish there were an online location where we could keep such information. My memory isn't the best, and it's got an expiration date too. Thank you for the reminder.


You are welcomed. I agree, I wish the names could be listed somewhere, maybe someone can come up with a way of doing that.


----------



## purple lady (Dec 23, 2016)

Ok, I read as far as 10 can't take this no more.
Whenever I apply to any form it asks name, where you live but not your actual address, so why is it that those whom did not apply their place of living not get denied the choice of applying? Because if I refuse to fill our sections marked need I do not get to join.
Just before this forum we had a conversation about being kind and then those whom choose to be nasty jumped all over this person.
Ok, she did not show her place of living which makes us wonder Huh, what is she saying. So instead of jumping on her give her one more chance to explain what she really is upset about. If it is just nothing then it is up to her to leave or stay but you need to stop and remember some of these ladies are real old and when they get really old they forget things and just post what is on their mines. Do you all know how old she is? I don't. I remember someone saying BREATH and then relook and think this issue over. I hope she sends me a reply to what is really her issue and not the place that really matters to all.
I know about being hacked and all that goes with it, not fun and I wanted to cancel having internet but glad I got the security I needed and stayed. Good luck to all


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Spins2knit has found the *perfect* meme for those who decide to announce their departure from any forum: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-545589-1.html


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The problem _*could*_ be because the last software upgrade made all that 'extra' information optional, to free up screen space for those who view KP from tiny (smart phone) screens. In order to have it all viewable, each person has to tick off and save their choices in their own profile. For each piece of information you add to your personal view of KP, there is less available space for the messages, but it's each person's personal choice. It is nothing that Admin has done, especially since Admin seems to have done zilch lately.
> 
> Here's what it looks like:


Which is all well and good as an option - but it is linked to a person's profile, not their device. So you might choose it for your cell phone, and then miss it on your laptop.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Which is all well and good as an option - but it is linked to a person's profile, not their device. So you might choose it for your cell phone, and then miss it on your laptop.


True. All we can do is point out how it works. No one can force-feed knowledge.


----------



## cgregoire (Sep 9, 2017)

GIVE IT A REST LADIES!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cgregoire said:


> GIVE IT A REST LADIES!


And just who gave you the power to order others about?? It *is* within your power to Unwatch any topic you have grown tired of; the button is at the upper-left of every topic page.


----------



## cgregoire (Sep 9, 2017)

And if you are saying good-bye, it means your gone, not continuing to blabber your mouth on and on and on.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

cgregoire said:


> And if you are saying good-bye, it means your gone, not continuing to blabber your mouth on and on and on.


Speaking of blabbering on and on.... do you schedule reminders for yourself to repeat yourself?


----------



## Melgold (Mar 31, 2016)

cgregoire said:


> And if you are saying good-bye, it means your gone, not continuing to blabber your mouth on and on and on.


???? I agree. Put it to rest. It is coming across that many of you are enjoying being mean and picking on the original poster.


----------



## Glengoyle (Apr 24, 2018)

cgregoire said:


> GIVE IT A REST LADIES!


Why don't you take your own advice?


----------



## yarnfreak15 (Jan 22, 2016)

Melgold said:


> ???? I agree. Put it to rest. It is coming across that many of you are enjoying being mean and picking on the original poster.


 :sm24:


----------



## cgregoire (Sep 9, 2017)

No. I look for something about knitting in the forum. Get off your FAT ASS and leave. Do us all a favor.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

cgregoire said:


> No. I look for something about knitting in the forum. Get off your FAT ASS and leave. Do us all a favor.


And a topic titled "Sorry to be leaving" just screams "I'm all about knitting"! :sm16: :sm16:

Aren't you just a little bundle of charm!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

cgregoire said:


> No. I look for something about knitting in the forum. Get off your FAT ASS and leave. Do us all a favor.


Wow! You are saying in one post give it rest, which lead me to believe you'd be leaving this topic. So to quote you * "GET OFF YOUR FAT ASS AND LEAVE." * Go look for something about knitting on the forum.


----------



## cgregoire (Sep 9, 2017)

I keep getting reminders in my e-mails that someone has responded. Didn't know if anyone else felt the same. Too bad. I am gone.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

cgregoire said:


> I keep getting reminders in my e-mails that someone has responded. Didn't know if anyone else felt the same. Too bad. I am gone.


All this necessary to stop receiving the emails is unwatch the topic.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> All this necessary to stop receiving the emails is unwatch the topic.


And as I am sure you know, you can elect not to receive any emails which I did some time ago. If I decide to continue watching a topic, I can go back and read any responses to my posts. Or not-my choice entirely.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> . :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> Yeah. Going to work or the dentist, they're long miles. Returning home with newly purchased yarn, they're short!


re: long/short miles -- for me, it'd be the other way around. Short miles to the dentist (as in I get there way too soon, dreading the visit) and long miles to get home with the new yarn as I'm so anxious to start knitting!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

John's old lady said:


> And as I am sure you know, you can elect not to receive any emails which I did some time ago. If I decide to continue watching a topic, I can go back and read any responses to my posts. Or not-my choice entirely.


Exactly. I haven't received an e-mail for eons by choice. She obviously has not figured out that she can make that choice,.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Infrequent poster but avid reader, I just had to add to my posting quota here. I've read through 19 pages, so I think it's safe to say, without repeating what someone else might have said, the fact that this forum is like the mythical Hotel California. "You can check out anytime you like, but you can never leave". This rule applies whether an announcement is made or not. Just for the record, I prefer the silent method most of the time. :sm02:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Cheryl_K said:


> ... I prefer the silent method most of the time. :sm02:


I really do not understand the motivation to announce one's departure, especially when the person leaving hasn't contributed a whole lot to the forum. Silence *is* golden.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I really do not understand the motivation to announce one's departure, especially when the person leaving hasn't contributed a whole lot to the forum. Silence *is* golden.


 :sm24:


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I really do not understand the motivation to announce one's departure, especially when the person leaving hasn't contributed a whole lot to the forum. Silence *is* golden.


And I don't understand why and where the rules for leaving arose. Who decides the minimum posts or participation to earn a 'general notice' privilege? Who decides I have friends? Who decides I contributed? Seriously?

Should I choose to leave, I'll do it however seems best to me, and internet Mrs. Grundies be damned.


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

cgregoire said:


> I keep getting reminders in my e-mails that someone has responded. Didn't know if anyone else felt the same. Too bad. I am gone.


I miss you already.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

painthoss said:


> I miss you already.


Did you forget the sarcasm emoji?


----------



## painthoss (Jul 10, 2012)

John's old lady said:


> Did you forget the sarcasm emoji?


Damn! Link? I should totally have provided the courtesy. Thanks. 
:sm08:


----------



## purple lady (Dec 23, 2016)

You know you have had this feud going for 3 days. Listen to your tones and the world wonders why the children etc. are so bold and are being bullies.
It starts with the adults. You whom are being rude are not setting a good example.
There was a subject about people wondering if members are dead or just quit the form, how do you expect someone to let you know when they leave?
Yes I know you will say it all started because she complained that some people were not filling in the section on the form of where you lived.
I asked was it because it was an age issue? But I let up on some things.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Areas are still noted on my copy of KP.


----------

